# Cabelas Pro Meat slicer



## mrad (Jul 24, 2017)

Does anyone have opinions on the cabelas slicers?  I can get the 12" for about $300 (regularly $449) with a coupon I have and their sale price. I also have a couple $50 gift cards which brings the out of pocket expense down to $200

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...md?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=meat+slicer


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 25, 2017)

mrad said:


> Does anyone have opinions on the cabelas slicers?  I can get the 12" for about $300 (regularly $449) with a coupon I have and their sale price. I also have a couple $50 gift cards which brings the out of pocket expense down to $200
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...md?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=meat+slicer


A friend bought and did a review sounds like junk to me.  Review here - http://theoutdoortradingpost.com/sh...-s-Meat-Slicer-A-review&highlight=meat+slicer

Another write up by the same friend- http://theoutdoortradingpost.com/sh...de-Meat-Slicer&p=102061&viewfull=1#post102061


----------

